# totw!!!!!



## ben roberts (Dec 5, 2010)

does anyone know if this feed is a all stages life feed i have 6 -7 month old gsd


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

feed it to all my puppies @10 weeks w/o problems


----------



## Rob Kringel (Aug 2, 2011)

ben roberts said:


> does anyone know if this feed is a all stages life feed i have 6 -7 month old gsd


Not any more. They used to advertise it as all life stages but now have a puppy forumla. Many people feel that TOTW is too high in calcium for young dogs. I had mine on it during puppy hood (It was advertised as ALS then) but have recently switched to Acana and saw an improvement in my dogs condition and appitite.


----------



## Alison Grubb (Nov 18, 2009)

Personally, I don't feed puppy food and I've never had any issues.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Calcium is high but Champion never answered me when I asked about the calcium upper limit in Acana.never got an answser....they only list the minimum on the bag -- AND -- they recently changed the formulas to include three types of peas (which I imagine are a major contributor to the protein now)

TOTW. High in Calcium. I returned a bag several weeks before the recall because the smell was AWFUL. Not sure if you would have problems or not...many recommend below 1.5% for large breed pups.

Beau was fed Fromm LBPG and has grown nicely on it. At 1 year I am switching him over to Orijen (I was going to do Acana but not with the recent changes, and they publish an upper limit for Ca on the Orijen)


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

I returned several bags for the same reason and switched brands after that.


----------



## Rob Kringel (Aug 2, 2011)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> Calcium is high but Champion never answered me when I asked about the calcium upper limit in Acana.never got an answser....they only list the minimum on the bag -- AND -- they recently changed the formulas to include three types of peas (which I imagine are a major contributor to the protein now)
> 
> TOTW. High in Calcium. I returned a bag several weeks before the recall because the smell was AWFUL. Not sure if you would have problems or not...many recommend below 1.5% for large breed pups.
> 
> Beau was fed Fromm LBPG and has grown nicely on it. At 1 year I am switching him over to Orijen (I was going to do Acana but not with the recent changes, and they publish an upper limit for Ca on the Orijen)


Its funny that you mentioned the smell because it was just before the recall that my dog lost interest in TOTW. He would just sniff his food and walk off. I switched to Acana he loves it. We are still feeding the old formula but I will evaluate the new formula before I move forward with another switch.


----------



## Britney Pelletier (Mar 5, 2009)

Alison Grubb said:


> Personally, I don't feed puppy food and I've never had any issues.



Yep!


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

I don't think feeding adult dog was such an issue with 26% protein foods but when folks go grain free/ high protein then the meat meal brings more mineral content, particularly calcium...which is often double that in a typical adult food.......


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

I Also noticed it's caloric content per cup was not very high.


----------



## ben roberts (Dec 5, 2010)

thanks. for te advice but i have read good and bad things about totw so far so good no problems my pups seem to be eating it better thant pro plan performance


----------



## Alison Grubb (Nov 18, 2009)

I switched to TOTW shortly before the recall and I have kept my dogs on it since that time. Honestly, I probably would have switched if I didn't stock up and I was able to check all the serial numbers, none of which matched the serial numbers in the news reports. That said, I haven't had any issues with sick dogs or diarrhea or dogs refusing to eat.

Before TOTW, I was feeding Native. I would still be feeding it if I didn't have to drive 4 hours to find a distributor. LOL. Anyway, I'm a fan of the Native and if you are still questioning what food you want to feed it is worth looking into.

http://www.nativedogfood.com/


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Alison Grubb said:


> ... Before TOTW, I was feeding Native. I would still be feeding it if I didn't have to drive 4 hours to find a distributor. LOL. Anyway, I'm a fan of the Native and if you are still questioning what food you want to feed it is worth looking into.
> 
> http://www.nativedogfood.com/


With three grains in the first four ingredients of Level One, I'd call it a grain-based kibble. 

One of the better grain-based kibbles, with a named meat meal in first I.L. place, but still grain-based.


----------



## Alison Grubb (Nov 18, 2009)

Connie Sutherland said:


> With three grains in the first four ingredients of Level One, I'd call it a grain-based kibble.
> 
> One of the better grain-based kibbles, with a named meat meal in first I.L. place, but still grain-based.


Did I claim that it was a grain free kibble?

When I don't feed raw, I feed Native or TOTW and I've never had an issue.
*shrug*


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Alison Grubb said:


> Did I claim that it was a grain free kibble?


Nope! 


My comment came about because TOTW is grain-free and Native is grain-based (not just contains grain .... grain based). I just thought it was an interesting pair of top choices.


----------



## Alison Grubb (Nov 18, 2009)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Nope!
> 
> 
> My comment came about because TOTW is grain-free and Native is grain-based (not just contains grain .... grain based). I just thought it was an interesting pair of top choices.


It's just what my dogs have done well on. When I lived in FL, I fed the Kirkland Lamb Formula that you can get at Costco and had to make a switch when I moved to NC.

I don't honestly pay a whole lot of attention to whether or not there is grain in the diet. Although I would guess that is obvious.

I actually prefer to keep my dogs on raw but since I travel 7+ months out of the year for my current job it's not currently an option. When my lifestyle calms down, I will go back to raw. It's what my dogs do the absolute best on.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Alison Grubb said:


> I travel 7+ months out of the year for my current job ...


Yikes!

My dogs would be lucky I remembered to feed them. :-o


----------



## ben roberts (Dec 5, 2010)

I have a 95 lbs solid black gsd he was my first working dog I fed him diamond extreme athlete but then it starting tearing up his stomach so then switched to pro plan and now totw


----------

